# Trolla 103



## Cglaurie (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi there, new to the forum but straight in to try and pick some brains!!

Recently purchased a trolla 103, which is much the same as a Jotul 601 & 602. We don't seam to be burning very efficiently, there are two side plates and a baffle plate all in place. 2m flue straight out the top. The flames do tend to leak round the back of the baffle so I'm wondering if this is an issue worth addressing? Does one use the baffle in the same position when using top and rear exit flue?

Any help would be great, many thanks guys


----------



## begreen (Apr 11, 2015)

It's important that the baffle fit tightly at the rear of the stove. You don't want flame to go behind the baffle. Check the baffle and side plates for warping and cracks. If this is happening then it's time for new spares.


----------

